# Working Dutch Shepherd Club



## Tracy Landis (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello All,

Les Flores has started a new club at the request of several "Dutchie" owners.=D> 

www.workingdutchshepherd.org

If you would like to join, please submit a membership form with payment as we are well on our way of being accepted by the AWDF.

Hope to see you there,
Tracy Landis
www.ultimateworkingdogs.com
304.552.8007


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Considering the number of Dutchies in our club already that was a logical addition. Les is a great TD.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have never met les, but he all the
stuff I see him doing, he has got to be one of the greatest assets to dog sport!


----------

